# very confused need help !!!



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

hi ladies,
      i would like ur honest opinion or advice please,
im currently on day 9 of my 2ww and on day 6 i had little cramps/twinges which i thought were my little
embryo burrowing into my uterus, cause when i went to the loo there was pink spotting whih i thought was implantation bleed 
it was like this for 2 days then gradually getting redder and then last night became heavier like a period i am so confused i thought this had worked i have been really tired for the last 3 days and yesterday had pains in my boobs.
At the start i thought i was bleeding this long because im on clexane (blood thinner) i think im just trying to cling to any bit of hope.

honest opinions please or has this happened to any one else ?

thanks cathy xxx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Cathy    sorry i cant really help you ,im also on my 2ww half way point today and have had no spotting or any symptoms at all   ,have you rang the hospital to see what they say? Suppose it would be too early to get a accurate result on a hpt  Im keeping everything crossed for you ,this   really is a head fry.Let us know how you get on .
Emma


----------



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

hi emak,

thanks for ur reply, im with origin dont really want to ring emergery number.
i was totally convinced that the embryo was implanting on day 6 i could feel it burrowing in  
i even felt a bit queasy fri and sat morn,
i wonder if it is possible for it to implant and then come away  

emak ur so rite abt 2ww being a head fry, anyway thanks hun and      vibes for u will keep u updated

cathy xxx


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Cathy,  sorry to hear your bleeding, i really hope everything is o.k for you.  i think from reading various pages on this site that it can be common to bleed in early pregnancy and some women do throughout.  i know this doesnt answer your individual predicament but take hope and continue to believe this could work for you.  I was with origin as well and found all the staff very helpful.  i wouldnt hesitate to contact their out of hours number thats all part of their service.  let us know how you get own, i'll be thinking about you.

Betty xx


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Cathy,
sorry you are having a hard time the 2ww is bad enough without confusing symptoms. I would def phone the clinic they wont mind and thisis just the sort of thing they give you the number for. Hope everything works out for you.

Lesley xx


----------



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Cathy2
I had a bleed day 9 and 10 and my clinic initially upped my cyclogest to 3X day then changed me to injections after several weekend calls to emergency number. At the end of the day its only 8pm you are not waking anyone up and the doctor I disturbed was lovely and fine about it.
Good luck
Janet
P.S. so far I have a BFP and no more bleeding!!


----------



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

thanks ladies,

for ur kind words and encouragement, i phoned the clinic she said it could be period but to early to say i have to ring back in the morning, she is going to have a word with the doctor but if the bleeding gets really bad i have to go A&E only because im on clexane but if im honest i think its over.


will keep u all updated
cathy xxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hope all is ok hun stay .

get plenty of rest xxx


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

hey cathy,

really feel for you  . best waiting to see what the doctor says tomorrow as you dont want to read to much into it as im sure your head is melted with it all already. try and rest yerself till the morning and see what doc says. ill be   ing for you..take care.and stay  ..xxx sharon


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Cathy 

Sorry you're having an awful time at the moment hun, how did you get on this morning - hope all is well   

Kate


----------



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

hi ladies,

rang the clinic there and they said if the bleeding is heavy then its likely its my af,
which i know it is and to stop clexane and pessaries and she will try and get me a quick review,

as i just has 1 embryo put back (not my choice theres) i get a free embryo transfer so alls not lost i have 5 ice babies
so will try to get 2 put back next time. i hope u dont have to wait to long for FET i just want to get on with it

i wish all the ladies on there 2ww     and i will be    for u all 
thanks for all ur replies 

by the way crazykate i think u where having ur ec when i was in for et 20th march 7.45 am good luck hun


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Cathy - 

Think its about 3/4 months after tx before you can go for FET. Have you had tx with them before because the Single Embryo Transfer thingy has come into effect with Origin but as I'd had tx before with them they allowed me to have 2 transferred.


----------



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

crazykate thanks for the hugging elephant very cute lol

no i never had tx with them b4, but i signs forms in dec b4 SET came in,
it was prof mc clure that done my transfer, i also seen him at the rfc he said only 1 back because i had premature labour at 26 1/2
weeks last time i was pg so he knew my history but i think i will push for 2 this time to give me best possible chance


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Cathy

I had a BFN on 14th Feb.  Paid private for a review with Dr McFaul on 23rd Feb as we were told it could be up to 12 weeks for a review at the Royal.  Dr McFaul said there was no recommended time that you had to wait to have FET again and we could start as soon as we got back to top of w.l
My letter of offer to start tx again came through on Saturday so we only really had to wait a month!  Waiting list for private FET at Royal is very short    Don't know about Origin though but I wish you all the best


----------



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

hi lia.g

sorry abt ur bfn it very hard  

the lady i spoke to on the phone said she would try and get a review for 2 weeks time then fet in 2 months 
just hate the thought of more waiting


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Cathy - I'm sorry you have been through a hard time.  The premature labour must have been horrendous for you and I can understand the disappointment you are feeling now with the AF coming before OTD.  I think you are very strong to be brushing yourself off and wanting to get straight back onto treatment.  Good on you!

I expect you may be going through FET alongside me then.  I have four frosties left at Origin through Prof McClure and I was told he is doing transfers there in June.  I have my review appt with him this Friday and am hoping I will get onto that and I'm only two weeks ahead of you on the BFN result.  I was told that he prefers to keep the momentum going once we are on a roll so just requires 2 AFs between FET.  You have your first one done now so only one more to go.  

Hope you are ok.

Jo


----------

